
Google Chrome whitelisted the “top 1000 sites” and broke less popular sites - shamas
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/chromes-autoplay-video-blocker-is-accidentally-killing-web-based-games/
======
shamas
Where the whitelist is stated
[https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/improving-
autoplay-c...](https://www.blog.google/products/chrome/improving-autoplay-
chrome/amp/)

I was really excited about this change, I'm a little disappointed that there
wasn't more consideration of these niche web developers.

